# Downloading E-mails from yahoo account



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 8, 2008)

Guys,

I want to d/load e-mails from my e-mail account in yahoo. THere are approx. 50 E/mails that I want to d/load, plz tell me how to go abt it.

Plz DO not give me a solution wich involves Outlook Express.

I am having WIN XP SP2 as my OS.


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## redhat (Mar 8, 2008)

Go on File -> Save As and save the page...
That is the only option I think is possible, without the use of e-mail clients...

Or, If you are onli against Outlook express, try MS Outlook, Thunderbird, IncredimailXe, etc


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 9, 2008)

If its an yahoo India account you can use Thunderbird, Incredimail or any other email client. Otherwise the only option is to save each mail separately using Save option of your browser window


----------



## redhat (Mar 9, 2008)

^^ +1
Sorry, I forgot, Yahoo gives free POP3 access to onli .co.in, else you need a paid acc...


----------



## slugger (Mar 9, 2008)

if u dont a a yahoo account with .co.in domain but stll wan2 get POP3 feture 4 free then ake a look at this

*YPOPs! - Free POP3/SMTP Access to Yahoo! Mail*

if u r not a Win OS user (if BeOS is ur poison) then tke a look at this

*FreePOPs*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 9, 2008)

^^ thanx for ur replies guys,

Well i have a .com account at yahoo mail and a free account as well. Ok, will there be any hassels if i make use of e-mail client such as Outlook Express?? 

If no, plz tell me stey by step how to fo it.. (as never in my life i hv used Outlook)..


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## qadirahmed (Mar 10, 2008)

me too......


----------



## Pagal_Dude (Mar 10, 2008)

Those who want to establish email account of Yahoo on Outlook Express (ashu888ashu888) can visit here *v3.izymail.com/Default.aspx


----------



## redhat (Mar 10, 2008)

I would rather use google forwarding in gmail, to forward all mails to my gmail acc, and then download using their free POP3 access....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 10, 2008)

^^ is it possible,?? if yes, then I too hv a google.com email account, plz tell me step by step how to go abt it thru gmail's e-mail 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## redhat (Mar 11, 2008)

Try using the gmail help...


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 11, 2008)

You get forwarding facility in yahoo india accounts as well just like gmail but you can use only one feature pop or forwarding at a time


----------



## alok4best (Mar 11, 2008)

Ya even Yahoo India gives free POP3 feature...U can easily configure it for Email clients like Outlook.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Yup. but mine is not a *yahoo.co.in *e-mail account (wich i think it means NOT a YahooINDIA account as well) hence i have a *email -at- yahoo.com* .. so after transferring all the reqd emails to gmail then wat shud i do?? (to d..load all the emails) ??

Cheers n e-peace..


----------



## slugger (Mar 14, 2008)

do an auto-forward of your yahoo mails to gmail

if you use thunderbird as your mail client, then it will setup your POP3 account for gmail automatically - u will just have 2 enter username and password


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ well i DO NOT use thunder bird  
Is it free ? 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## slugger (Mar 14, 2008)

*Thunderbird*
yes it is free


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ ooh thanx  will try that and post my results

Cheers n e-peace./..


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 14, 2008)

I use opera's inbuilt mail client itself...


----------



## alok4best (Mar 15, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^ Yup. but mine is not a *yahoo.co.in *e-mail account (wich i think it means NOT a YahooINDIA account as well) hence i have a *email -at- yahoo.com* .. so after transferring all the reqd emails to gmail then wat shud i do?? (to d..load all the emails) ??
> 
> Cheers n e-peace..



Anything gets implemented on Yahoo.com first and then only at Yahoo.in.. even Yahoo mail beta was intially available only for .com users...only after few months it was made available for .in users...so if they have free POP3 service for .in , it naturally means it is available for .com also...


----------



## praka123 (Mar 15, 2008)

there is a perl script to download mails from yahoo mail called fetchyahoo.


----------



## redhat (Mar 15, 2008)

alok4best said:


> Anything gets implemented on Yahoo.com first and then only at Yahoo.in.. even Yahoo mail beta was intially available only for .com users...only after few months it was made available for .in users...so if they have free POP3 service for .in , it naturally means it is available for .com also...



no, free POP3 is *only* for Yahoo! India ids


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 15, 2008)

^^Right. On .com accounts pop access is not free


----------



## alok4best (Mar 15, 2008)

redhat said:


> no, free POP3 is *only* for Yahoo! India ids


Thats a news for me... for the first time something is specifically free for Indians..lol.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 15, 2008)

Offtopic! Does anyone know how is it decided whether we have .co.in domain or .com domain? The first email address I created way back I got domain as .com however when I later created one address I got it as .co.in


----------



## alok4best (Mar 15, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Offtopic! Does anyone know how is it decided whether we have .co.in domain or .com domain? The first email address I created way back I got domain as .com however when I later created one address I got it as .co.in



while creating a new e-mail id on Yahoo, u select ur country as India, it redirects u to Yahoo India server and u can see that they append a  "@yahoo.co.in" to the ID which u enter...
So if u want a .com ID, select ur country as US...once ur ID is created u can change it to India anytime, from ur account info page..


And its better to have a .com id as many services on Internet do not support co.in domain...However with .co.in u get Free POP3 service  as stated by frnds in this thread itself..


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 16, 2008)

alok4best said:


> Thats a news for me... for the first time something is specifically free for Indians..lol.



That's not there specially for Indians. Yahoo offers the same to users in some other countries as well


----------

